

Ask YC: Is hacking question for all founders? - Etherman

On the app, there's a question: Please tell us about the time you, (name), most successfully hacked some (non-computer) system to your advantage.<p>Is that for all founders or only the person submitting the app?
======
pg
As it says, we're asking about the person submitting the application. If
anyone wants to mention hacks by other founders too, that's ok.

------
arfrank
I believe it is for everyone. They are investing in both people and ideas and
want to know how all founders function.

